
Nested Tmux - signa11
http://stahlke.org/dan/tmux-nested/
======
nydel
as much as i love tmux, it’s interesting that this really cool hack that i’ll
definitely use in 2.7 doesn’t work under current 2.6 ... i’ve used tmux for
years and it seems to treat configuration with very little respect for
compatibility with back versions of itself. i have separate dotfiles for
various versions simply to be able to use multiple public access systems with
a sense of terminal emulator consistency.

